# wii fit plus!



## kimmy (Jan 17, 2010)

i used to go to the gym all the time and then i just started going less and less until i quit going altogether and lost all that gorgeous muscle i built up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i started playing wii fit when my sister came down and my boyfriend and i went to get wii fit plus (not gonna lie we just wanted it for the pet stats initially!) three days out of the week i build an eighty minute routine and the other four days i just do some light wii fitness. already seeing major improvements in everything and it's been only a week or two.

it tells me i'm underweight at a bmi of 16.27 but i feel and look healthy, and i'm still in a c cup so i couldn't have lost too much weight. i think i'm just getting super lean and i'm okay with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the little progress graph it makes for you!

anyone else using this?


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Jan 18, 2010)

I bought the Wii and the Wii Fit plus board a few weeks ago. I also love it, I rarely exercise. Now that I have this I exercise at leats 3 times a week.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 18, 2010)

i've been debating on getting this but now i am even more intrigued


----------



## panther27 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just bought a wii yesterday,and in a few weeks I am going to get the wii fit plus.I can't wait to get it,sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 19, 2010)

I have it! I was planning on getting the original Wii Fit for the longest time but I'm glad I never got around to it and got the new version.. I love it! I use it for an hour 4-5 days a week and the games can get a little boring doing the same ones all the time but it's still alot of fun and I love how it tells you how many calories you burn.. I'd definately recommend it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 19, 2010)

I have it and really like it. You can get a real work out if you want to and I love that it's cheaper than a few months of a gym membership and I don't have to drive anywhere to do a light work out. It is helpful to have something track things for you, but you can easily do that with an online journal... it's just I've always felt that I didn't need to, but I do find it motivational. I now want to look into EA Active.


----------



## paige2727 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hehe I have it too! Sooo much fun!
The SUper Hoola hoop one really tightens your abs if you do it probably, let me tell you that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get the Jillian game off the biggest loser! I reckon that would be awesome!


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paige2727* 

 
_Hehe I have it too! Sooo much fun!
The SUper Hoola hoop one really tightens your abs if you do it probably, let me tell you that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to get the Jillian game off the biggest loser! I reckon that would be awesome!_

 
i have wii fit, i got plus for xmas and i got biggest loser for xmas..

lol the biggest loser is awesome! u start off as a heavier person and you get skinner as you make progress! she really works you and she even gives you recipies and meals and what not! i havent really played it lately jsut on xmas but i figured i mines well start now =]


----------

